# I'm leaving this forum



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Goodbye everyone I've made some great friends on here and I do hope some of you keep in touch.

I won't be using this forum anymore due to being threatened by an administrator for expressing my anger about a situation with a very very sick rat that needed vet care urgently. Unfortunately the rat in question died because it didn't get the care it deserved. 

See you around x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Crezzard i'm sorry your leaving. But if what you said was enough for an administrator to say something about it, then I don't think that what you said was approperiate for the forum and how they run it. This forum prides it self on being friendly and helpful. They try to make everyone happy.

I hope you stay and continue to help others and for people to help you with any problems you have.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I hate to see members leaving.... I will miss your posts about your 7 girls... Don't be offended by mod warnings, it's just to make sure the forum runs well.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

